# Is it possible to get her pregnant?



## willows79

Hi,

This is the first time we're trying to conceive. I am a 31 year old guy and my wife's the same. 

I had a little issue that my semen doesn't squirt and shoot, so it basically just flows down from my penis. ( sorry if this sound offensive but I am just stating it out graphically as I don't know how to say this. )

So at our calculation, we made love yesterday and I let she semen flow a little inside and as I withdraw, I saw some around the labia minoris area. 

We're trying for a baby now and I wonder with my current condition does it mean I couldn't get her pregnant naturally cause I couldn't shoot my semen off and go as far in as possible? 

What are our chances? As in logically, not so much on theoratically. 
Any doctor's advice would be best! Else an experienced parent is greatly appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## Tonka106

Sorry I'm not entirely sure, but didn't want to read and run. However my OH is the same way as you, and other men I've dated have been, I think it's fairly common so it may not cause a big problem! Sorry I can't give a better answer but best of luck to you both :)


----------



## minties

I think most semen just dribbles out for a lot of guys; there may be a squirt or 2 that go far (especially if the orgasm was quite exciting).

I would just stay inside her while you are ejaculating, with your penis pushed in as far as comfortable. I don't think it really matters how the sperm comes out all that much, as long as it's in there and can make it's way where it needs to go.


----------



## Hispirits

willows79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first time we're trying to conceive. I am a 31 year old guy and my wife's the same.
> 
> I had a little issue that my semen doesn't squirt and shoot, so it basically just flows down from my penis. ( sorry if this sound offensive but I am just stating it out graphically as I don't know how to say this. )
> 
> So at our calculation, we made love yesterday and I let she semen flow a little inside and as I withdraw, I saw some around the labia minoris area.
> 
> We're trying for a baby now and I wonder with my current condition does it mean I couldn't get her pregnant naturally cause I couldn't shoot my semen off and go as far in as possible?
> 
> What are our chances? As in logically, not so much on theoratically.
> Any doctor's advice would be best! Else an experienced parent is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


i think as long as her cm (cervical mucus) is fertile you will be fine, the cervical mucus acts as a ladder from the vagina to the cervix. the sperm travel through the cervical mucus.
i would suggest doggy style for a deeper penetration just incase and also a sperm friendly lube like preseed or conceive plus.:thumbup:


----------



## willows79

Thanks for all the answers. Perhaps too much tv where it's all squirting. Yes, the word is dribble out. Not like I witness how other guys releases their seeds. Good that we have female forumers here who can share. 

Reason I asked is because ( last time when we weren't plan on having babies ) of course the timing. withdrawal and condom protects us...but we had went on several times without protection and she didn't seem to get any chance of pregnancy so I was wondering if there's anything wrong with me. 

I am crossing my fingers! Anyone else who had anymore advices or opinion, do feel free to share. The more I know the better it is for me..


----------



## FEDup1981

If its possible, she should lie with her legs elevated after intercourse, like against a wall, or with many pillows under her bum, that helps the semen to go as near to the cervix as possible.


----------



## scerena

I would go to the doctors and have a semen analysis done- my other half didn't have problems with that part but he had a low sperm count and with the help from the doctors (advice) it's over normal now- I would get the test done for a piece of mind if anything and you will both know as there are certain vitamins and things you can do that can improve your sperm


----------



## willows79

Thanks all for solid advices!


----------



## Hispirits

willows79 said:


> Thanks for all the answers. Perhaps too much tv where it's all squirting. Yes, the word is dribble out. Not like I witness how other guys releases their seeds. Good that we have female forumers here who can share.
> 
> Reason I asked is because ( last time when we weren't plan on having babies ) of course the timing. withdrawal and condom protects us...but we had went on several times without protection and she didn't seem to get any chance of pregnancy so I was wondering if there's anything wrong with me.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers! Anyone else who had anymore advices or opinion, do feel free to share. The more I know the better it is for me..

to be honest several times without any fomr of contraception isn't anything to worry about, if you've been at it solidly especially the fertile week for 12 months, then begin to ask questions. a few times is nothing really. it takes most people at least 3/5 months to conceive when actively trying
x


----------



## monalisa81

there are some sperm friendly lubricants like "preseed or conceive plus" that help sperms move to the cervix. maybe you may try those when actively trying.
And I agree with Hispirits, a few times without conrtaception don't really mean anything. For example, all my tests and husbands sperm test came out fine but we've been trying for 15 months with well timed intercourse, still no luck.
good luck to you and your partner


----------



## willows79

Thanks! Wow, that long of a trying? I am really naive about it I guess. Cause I know some friends who got married and the news of a baby, comes one month after. Hence I was hoping for such.....in one month time. Guess I'll have to be a little more prepared about my expectations.


----------



## confuzzled

also you could get you othe half to try softcups so then you can catch all the swimmers and put them inside, if you google softcup youll understand they are very easy and not so scary!!! good luck


----------



## Heather9603

willows79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 31 year old guy and my wife's the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.

. 

Sorry this part made me giggle. If your wife is the same as you (A 31 year old guy) then I think you have other problems :)

Hehe but on a serious note, it doesn't really need to shoot out to get where they need to go. They just need to be swimming once inside her. Like others said, make sure you stay in her for a second so that everything is released next to her cervix. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather9603

willows79 said:


> Thanks! Wow, that long of a trying? I am really naive about it I guess. Cause I know some friends who got married and the news of a baby, comes one month after. Hence I was hoping for such.....in one month time. Guess I'll have to be a little more prepared about my expectations.

Just FYI, people who get pregnant on the first try are the freaks of nature :thumbup: It might seem like its pretty common but thats probably because people don't talk so open about trying to conceive. It can take a perfectly healthy and fertile couple a year to get pregnant. You only have a 20% chance each month. Some people just get lucky the first time or two.


----------



## willows79

Got it people, I'll just have to wait and see I guess...


----------



## willows79

Hi all, 

I am starting to get a little confused. Though still crossing fingers. My wife is I think about 9dpo only. She experience fatigue, cancelled a regular training class she was suppose to attend. Took a 15 minutes nap, when I woke her up she decided she's too tired to go. 

Though I try to be optimistic, at the same time I am thinking maybe it's the weather that cause her to be fatique like that. I am from Malaysia by the way, just for the record. So instead, we went for dinner. 

A day before that and for the next 3 days, she had stuffy nose, she claimed she has a little fever and flu, but when I checked temperature seems to be at acceptable level. 

Runny nose has now disappeared. Fatique is slowly fading, she tends to take coffee at about 1030pm when she feel her eyes are dry and closing cause she wants to stay awake. 

Asked her as well for her washroom frequency and she told me yea she's been going to the bathroom slightly more often as well, BUT she's been drinking lots of water just to keep herself hydrated. So I guess, that explains the frequency. 

I do hope all of the above signs are pregnancy signs but somehow it all seemed to have another explanation to justify for that makes my hope kinda bleak. :(

She doesn't complain any sore breast though, but I notice many woman experience that like 9 out of 10 of them. 

Still hopeful cause we still can't tell now. Anyone can relate to this?


----------



## redbubble

Give it another few days and then she can take a test. It is not always possible to get a positive test so early but it is a possibility still.
Good Luck


----------



## swanxxsong

Lots of solid advice here! 

I'd definitely wait and see how things go for her. CountdowntoPregnancy.com lists 'typical' DPO symptoms and a lot of women face fatigue and various assortments of other symptoms when they're in the 2 weeks after ovulation, even if they're not pregnant. I don't want to get your hopes up at all _or_ shoot them down either, just trying to keep it real. ;D I'd say it's possible, but in another few days she'll be able to test and then hopefully, you'll have a better idea. :)

I'd say you're right too, TV portrays the shooting a bit less realistically. lol. You should be fine! If you're concerned, though, like I said - plenty of solid advice here. Softcups can help her keep the swimmers up there until they reach their point, preseed would serve as a nice home for them until they get up there, or she could use FertilCM if she doesn't have CM that's of the consistency that she prefers.

So many options.

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh, but I should add - it is completely normal to be hopeful and to analyze every possible "symptom" after ovulation. Trust me. It's difficult not to do so! lol


----------



## artiste

willows79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> She doesn't complain any sore breast though, but I notice many woman experience that like 9 out of 10 of them.
> 
> Still hopeful cause we still can't tell now. Anyone can relate to this?

Just so you know... I didn't have any sore breasts with my first pregnancy. Felt achy like flu. I actually thought I was getting sick but didn't really feel sick like a normal flu.

Also, symptoms of pregnancy are often the same as symptoms of PMS, which she could be having at 9dpo.


----------



## griffinh

willows79 said:


> Thanks for all the answers. Perhaps too much tv where it's all squirting. Yes, the word is dribble out. Not like I witness how other guys releases their seeds. Good that we have female forumers here who can share.
> 
> Reason I asked is because ( last time when we weren't plan on having babies ) of course the timing. withdrawal and condom protects us...but we had went on several times without protection and she didn't seem to get any chance of pregnancy so I was wondering if there's anything wrong with me.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers! Anyone else who had anymore advices or opinion, do feel free to share. The more I know the better it is for me..

pillow under the bum and make sure she orgasms xx


----------



## 30desperate2c

Hi Willows79, thank you for asking this question. My husband has the same problem with ejaculation. I felt his semen shoot inside me a few times in the beginning after we got married, but now its just dribble. We have started using pillows under my pelvis for more elevation and easy movement, but I am not sure if that will work. I doubt whether he has a low sperm count. All my tests are normal. So, if it doesn't work this time. I will ask him to get a Semen Analysis (SA). 
I read that lifting the legs up in the air will not help the sperm move. But an elevated bum and pelvis should help. I am not sure about that. I just feel that the sperm ought to swim fast like they have been fasting all these days.


----------



## willows79

Hi all, thanks for the replies. Yea, the semen shooting thing, at first it was kinda embaressing for me to ask but I thought this is online, I don't even see you guys so why not just give it a shot. To know is better than to just walk around guessing, and I finally though..sigh, what is there to be embaressed about, all we wanted to achieve is to bring another life to earth. It should be a proud thing to learn.

I am hoping and hoping, as much as I try not to think about it. And you know funny thing is when you want it, you kinda linked all the symptoms to that possibility. I am sure these exist before as well but when I wasn't trying....pregnancy never was in the thought.


----------

